# Something weird with Mya's Eye



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

So Mya looks like she has a glass eye that got dropped and now has spider cracks all through it. It doesn't seem to be affected her at all but I'm just curious if anyone else has ever seen this. Its the eye on the right, her left eye.


















I'm going to try and get a better picture once Quiet Time is over lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

try without the flash on in good light like outside , I just see the glare of the flash. Is it cloudy at all? red?


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Its perfectly fine other than it looks broken lol. Its been like this since we rescued her. I'm about to take the dogs outside so I'll try and snap a pic, if not I guess I'll turn a light on inside...ugh... lol










better?


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh and don't freak out about the lack of hair around the eye... It was worse when we first got her and she's bad a growing hair. I think I'm gonna use the Nu-Stock around it if its safe to.

That pic makes her cracked eyeball looks wickedly cool tho lol..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW, sorry I dont have any idea, but I think it looks cool, so I hope your pup is OK and just has running eyes


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if you havent already I would have them looked at so many things can go wrong with eyes like retinal problems detachments and such , things with the eyes are usually irriversable after a certain point so best to get checked soon. You notice her having any problems with vision at all? running into things on that side? depth perception ? turning her head when looking at things { would be trying to use the better eye more}. Looks very cool just hope its nothing majorly wrong.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Her first vet visit before we got her lists her eyes as okay. And we brought it up when we were there for PArvo and the vet just said if it isn't bothering her and she doesn't act like its affecting her vision then its okay.

And she walks around fine and when I was taking the picture she didn't like the camera so close, I had to hold her head and the Focus light made her blink.

I was just wondering if anyone else has seen this before. But it really is cool looking. I didn't realize how cool until I took that picture lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hum that is not good. IMO I would go to the vet and have it looked at. It almost looks like an abrasion and I would bet she has some vision loss. I have seen lots of eye problems and that is defiantly not normal. I am also a little anti rushing to the vet for little things but this would definitely make me take my dog in. How long has she had it?

I did a little digging around and this could be signs of
1)Retinal detachment 
2) retinal hole
3) retinal tear

Also could be floater they call spider web floaters and all need to be seen by a vet.

Another possibility but it does not look exactly the same
Eye Problem Pterygium, Gray Spider Web Looking Tissue In White Of Eye - Intel by suedoenim - Qondio

This is more of my guess
Corneal Ulcer: Corneal Disorders: Merck Manual Home Edition

good luck if you go to the vet let us know what they say.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Her first vet visit before we got her lists her eyes as okay. And we brought it up when we were there for PArvo and the vet just said if it isn't bothering her and she doesn't act like its affecting her vision then its okay.
> 
> And she walks around fine and when I was taking the picture she didn't like the camera so close, I had to hold her head and the Focus light made her blink.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else has seen this before. But it really is cool looking. I didn't realize how cool until I took that picture lol


I would get a second opinion


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

She's had it since we got her. Its looked the same, and hasn't gotten bigger or anything. From what I can gather she can see fine out of it... of course my method was seeing how close my finger could get before she started blinking. And it was the same for both sides. But I'll see about scheduling a vet visit this weekend, I'll ask about her allergies too. Maybe get an allergy test if its not too expensive.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If it has been there for awhile then that would probably rule out an ulcer but next time you go to the vet I would have her looked at and by a specialist. You can ask your vet for an eye clinic there might be one in your town. I bet a regular vet would not know what it is exactly and if it is anything it really worry about.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

The thing that gets me is her Iris color is in a couple of the cracks.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah which makes me think fungus and all kinds of crazy stuff but who knows, i am sure she has some loss of vision and there may be some complications as she gets older but I do not think you have to rush off to the vet right away you know


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I will agree it is cool looking but I think something is wrong, I would have another vet check it out. I have never seen anything like it


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah which makes me think fungus and all kinds of crazy stuff but who knows, i am sure she has some loss of vision and there may be some complications as she gets older but I do not think you have to rush off to the vet right away you know


lol, Yeah. If she were running into walls and whatnot I'd rush over there. But since it doesn't seem to be causing pain or a large amount of vision loss it can wait a couple weeks til I find out of the Nu-Stock helps her hair grow back lol.


----------

